

Headsets Provide a Large Increase in Addressable Screen Space - kevinburke
http://www.twentymilliseconds.com/post/addressable-screen-space/

======
adamfeldman
Very happy to discover this site. I'm really excited to explore the
possibilities VR enables as far as interfaces go.

When it comes to managing the torrents of information we're deluged with
today, there has got to be a better way.

Automation is a big part of it (and still nascent too), but there have to be
better ways of quickly jumping around large amounts of data, be it your todos,
app analytics, or anything else.

------
jinushaun
This is what really excites me about Oculus. Not games, but new 180° or 360°
computing UI.

